# 4410 e hydro codes



## tengelhardt (Jan 14, 2015)

i have a 2003 jd 4410 that is giving me fits due to failing to move, i thought i fixed the problem by repalcing the seat safety switch because i was able to use the tractor for about four hours then it just stopped again i am getting a warning code with one long flash followed by three short flashes any suggestions


----------



## mirro11 (May 28, 2015)

*Same issue*

Hi, Did you ever find anything out? My JD 4410 is having the same issue. It does not move. I get the same long, short, short, short error code. 

Jay


----------



## 2jdeeres (Apr 14, 2010)

I have a 4310 that did a similar thing, I thought it was the seat switch but it was the other end of the harness that connects to the seat switch. It was partially pulled apart, after straightening the prongs and fastening the connector it worked fine. follow the seat switch cable to the next connector.

Pat


----------



## mirro11 (May 28, 2015)

Thanks Pat, I will try that this afternoon. I am getting a trouble code, Long - Short - Short - Short. I have a call into John Deere, but any idea what that is? Also had a Short - Long - Long - Short code.

Jay


----------



## 2jdeeres (Apr 14, 2010)

Did you get your problem fixed?? If so what was it?

Pat


----------

